# Better safe than sorry....



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

So, this just occured to me... I used PowR Ball ammo in my 1911 as my carry ammo of choice. I know NOT to shoot lead through a Glock, but I was wondering if I should not use PowR Ball ammo in my new G21sf. I know it's not lead, but could the polymer ball that fills the cavity of the PowR Ball round give my new Glock barrel any grief? I only used this as my self defense ammo in my 1911 because it really ran smoothly like FMJ (and I no longer have the 1911 because I traded it for the 21). I have stopped using Powr Ball, I still have half a box leftover... (better safe than sorry I guess... there are PLENTY of other/better carry ammo alternatives) Anyone have a different opinion on this...


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

I guess what I'm trying to say is, can the polymer ball mimic lead and do damage to the barrel, etc...


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

I wouldn't imagine but to cover your butt I would e-mail Glock and ask them personally.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm no expert on the subject, but I'm pretty sure the reason you're not supposed to use non-jacketed lead bullets in Glocks is because of the polygonal rifling (this goes for H&K barrels too). I believe the amount of contact between the bullet and the barrel is much higher in polygonal-rifled barrels and because lead is softer than copper, this can deform an all-lead bullet significantly, leading to accuracy issues and potentially could cause a bullet to get stuck in the barrel.

Again, I don't know this 100%, I'm just putting two-and-two together.

At any rate, CorBon bullets are copper-jacketed so you're fine there.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

The plastic part of the PowrBall won't make contact with the rifling, so it should be fine. (That's assuming that the jacketing is still copper, haven't seen a PowrBall round for a really long time.)

Zhur


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! PowrBall are still made with a copper jacket, however, I gave what I had left to a friend at our range... so I will not be using the remainder in my G21. It seemed like a good choice for my 1911. I was at Gander Mountain today and asked the gunsmith what he thought, and he didn't think it would hurt any. No biggie, I was just curious. Thanks again!


----------

